# puchasing agents in Japan?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Is anyone (like Newera, etc) acquiring R35s and then exporting them straightaway? I'm now thinking of selling the R32 to get an R35, but I'd need someone to buy one in Japan, dereg it, then ship it to me - I can handle the importation part from there once it arrives in Busan.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

We're taking deposits for the R35 GT-R now, Consumption tax free . Full details should be on our website from the end of this week. Avoid delaying placing your order... waiting lists with Nissan Japan are already up to end of Feb / Beginning of March.

Miguel


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

whoa. Ok Miguel, I think we'll be talking...what do you mean, consumption-tax free? meaning we can buy the things, not pay Japanese tax, and get them immediately exported? Fukuoka to Busan is a very short boat ride


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Miguel,

Can you pm me some details for ordering, what the final yen price is for importing to UK, excluding shipping and UK taxes, ie ex works to the dock and if any de-reg required etc.

Thanks
Nito


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

NITO said:


> Miguel,
> 
> Can you pm me some details for ordering, what the final yen price is for importing to UK, excluding shipping and UK taxes, ie ex works to the dock and if any de-reg required etc.
> 
> ...


Will like the same details too please Miguel, also will import still get 3 years warranty from manufacture?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Please PM or mail me too, have deposit down, but if its going to be cheaper to import than UK price, i'm all for saving some benjamins 

thanks

Andy


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

PM's sent to those who requested above 

We are placing our first batch of orders this week, to minimise waiting time from Nissan - which are escalating fast...

Kismetcapitan, please e-mail me at: [email protected] or complete an inquiry form on our website and we will be pleased to send you further details regarding shipment to Korea.

Many thanks.

Miguel


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your'l all love the R35 if you order via us


----------



## KTR (Nov 5, 2007)

Miguel,

Could you also send me details please?

David.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

details to me too please


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

miguel has been really busy today but im sure he will check the thread and reply to you, please contact him on 

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

matty32 said:


> your'l all love the R35 if you order via us


difference being>??????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

difference being either wait for one in the uk or order via us.


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

matty32 said:


> difference being either wait for one in the uk or order via us.


i am sure there are others in japan who are selling the new gtr aswell mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sexy gtr said:


> i am sure there are others in japan who are selling the new gtr aswell mate



yup sure some dealers own GTR's that are leaving the Tochigi factory 6th December


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

apparently someone's got 12


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> apparently someone's got 12


someone in the UK? i heard similar too, cant remember exact number, had 20 in my head for some reason.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Still waiting for a reply from Miguel regading deposit amount and warranty issues?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for your interest. There's a lot of information, pictures, etc. to put up on our website, which we feel are necessary to be able to show as clearly as possible, what we can offer in supplying the new GT-R to personal order, inclusive of all available options, etc. We want to do this right, rather than supplying information piecemeal, before we're ready - which could lead to confusion.

We are also working to find the best warranty solution available for our customers.

We hope to have details up on our website over this weekend. After that, we'll be responding to inquiries, in writing.

Thanks for your patience.

Miguel


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

Newera said:


> We're taking deposits for the R35 GT-R now, Consumption tax free . Full details should be on our website from the end of this week. Avoid delaying placing your order... waiting lists with Nissan Japan are already up to end of Feb / Beginning of March.
> 
> Miguel


How do you answer to this? That means you can't export GT-R to any where else!!

"Hi everyone, 

Over the last week or so, I have found out about a few major hurdles preventing importing the GTR to Australia. 

1. Nissan Japan has installed a "global immobilizer” as such, which prevents the car from being operational outside of Japan. The immobilizer is connected to the on-board GPS system so unless someone is clever enough to re-program the ECU to by-pass this check then there is no point in importing a J-Spec GTR. That’s a pretty fool-proof way of preventing unauthorized importing. 

2. The waiting list in Japan is already out to March 2008, so the earliest date that a sample vehicle could get road registered in Australia is July/August 2008, and that’s counting on DOTARS staying true to their word. Therefore the earliest date that additional GTR’s could be registered is October 2008 – which is hardly any earlier than the official Australian release. 

3. The exchange rate is currently very good for importing from Japan, but if the market crashes as some predict, the cost benefits of importing (as opposed to buying an Aus-spec when released) will disappear. In fact, it is likely that importing a J-Spec will become a lot more expensive than buying an Aus-spec off a dealer. 

4. Rumor has it that DOTARS are about to change the import rules, again. The word on the street is that there will be additional requirements of RAWS, with each requirement resulting in the RAW paying more fees to the Government. 

So, I’m sorry to say that I will not be importing the R35 GTR as there are too many factors that could leave me (and my customers) high and dry without a paddle. I guess we will all have to wait until they are released locally."

quoted from: r35gtr.com :: View topic - GTR Importing & Compliancing in Australia


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

dtp said:


> How do you answer to this? That means you can't export GT-R to any where else!!
> 
> "Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Well point 1 has to be pure BS - so if I drive my car out of Japan it's going to stop working ?
I think I'll get a lawyer to take a look at that now - could be a lucrative situation....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think the only problem you can get while exporting a newGTR from japan, is that a major export managment company(which got a scary mail from Nissan) may deny you the service of deregistering the car, and go with it through the customes! But who cares, will dreg. it my self . . .:smokin: 

Have you cleared that issue with your shipper Miguel?


The japanese shippers usually don't care to ship thausends of stolen cars a year to Pakistan and Afrika, so the few new GTRs will not give them a headache . .


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

dtp said:


> How do you answer to this? That means you can't export GT-R to any where else!!
> 
> "Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


That can't be true.

For starters in order for that to work the car would have to store a "map" of Japan so it would know the extents at which the car should or should not start.

What happens when the GPS isn't working or is searching for satellites? Would that mean the car wouldn't start?

What would happen if GPS stopped working while you were travelling - car cuts out?

A car manufacturer would never put something like that in a car even if it were technically feasible - Nissan Japan have no legal obligations to support anyone outside of their domestic market anyway, as the warranty certainly wouldn't be worldwide. If you ran into trouble with an imported GTR they could simply say "ah well sucks to be you". As such they would have no real motivation to proactively stop people exporting the car.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

dtp said:


> How do you answer to this? That means you can't export GT-R to any where else!!
> 
> "Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


I thought the GPS system was integrated only as part of the 112mph speed limiter? That's certainly the impression that I got from Harry Metcalfes editorial piece in this months EVO Magazine (COTY Issue)- a limiter which is disabled when the car goes offroad/on to a track apparently.

S.-


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Neweraimports:
Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

Good luck


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

dtp said:


> How do you answer to this? That means you can't export GT-R to any where else!!
> 
> "Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


i stopped reading after this. this has got to be the most redicilous internet story ever!

so, say for instance Bean wants to go and visit Korea for a driving trip with his newly aquired GTR, he catches the boat there...then tries to drive of but finds the car wont start? lol.


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

The R35 on the Nurburgring & others seen so far must be figments of our imagination...:chuckle:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

a bit far fetched if you ask me, 
its only a car


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

So what will be the difference in noise and emission controls on the new 35 in japan apposed to u.k car ?? i'm thinking type approval in europe. I imported a 34 and after extended V.o.s.a vists took it off shore to get a plate on it.?? 
or will they simply follow the u.k car in ...then there are issues of Nissan U.K letting you have the the type approval document.!!
This may have been covered before but i found nothing on the 34 only to get it in as a caravan... tryed... didn't work for me if it has been covered forget the above...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

miguel im sure will answer any questions to those who are genuinely interested in purchasing the car and can be contacted on

[email protected]

newera will be suppling the R35 to the uk market


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

the gps story is utter shit! gps signals are not perfect (line of sight), so if you drive thru a bushy b road, high concentration of high rise buildings(or narrow alleys) and tunnels etc you can easily lose all satellite "locks". which means your car will cut out at that point???


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> Well point 1 has to be pure BS - so if I drive my car out of Japan it's going to stop working ?
> I think I'll get a lawyer to take a look at that now - could be a lucrative situation....


Bean....you won't be able to park your car in the garage then!! The engine will probably cut off as soon as you take the slope down!! LOL


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

you cant bring it on base either, GPS does not read properly for the base.
Wonder if the docks of Yokohama will be the boundary, be careful if you are
out there taking pics.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh yeah - and the Wangan tunnels or the aqualine....


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

No, the GPS takes the reference point before and after the wangan and increases the speed limiter through the tunnel to 220mph and ups the boost to 1.85bar!
opcorn:


----------



## maximtaylor (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a question regarding the feasability of grey imports.

I know from experience of other newish cars that despite being classed as a 'world market car', different countries apply different emission regulations. As a result I have seen differences in ecu programming between countries.

To give you a recent example - a recent jap spec car miserably failed the cold start and running part of the emissions test, which is part of the uk test. The japanese test only starts with a warm engine. 

The equivalent uk model sails through, is tuned completely differently for warmup, runs closed loop o2 feedback control until much higher in the rev range and generally runs lots leaner. I guess they only do this to pass the test and not out of choice, i suspect that the leaner running uk model runs higher exhaust gas temperatures / less in cylinder cooling which are both less than ideal from a manufacturers point of view regarding engine life. 

If all markets are going to be using exactly the same ecu tune then everything should be ok, if not - passing could be tough.

Can anyone find out?


----------



## vignesa (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the car in singapore and its still running.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

vignesa said:


> I have the car in singapore and its still running.


Any photos???


----------



## vignesa (Dec 24, 2007)

you want photos of the car running??


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

vignesa said:


> you want photos of the car running??


Photo's of the car in general :flame:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Photo's of the car in general :flame:


And it can be running if you wish... 

Singapore huh...what was the "anti-car" tax to get it on the road?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

There are at least two R35's that are being imported to Australia as sample vehices under SEVS.


----------



## l88gtr (May 18, 2007)

matty32 said:


> your'l all love the R35 if you order via us


Dont forget people,its a buyers market:chuckle:


----------



## Layth (Oct 23, 2006)

R35 GT-R now purchased and going through de reg! :thumbsup: 

Was a nice time to spend Christmas in TK and going to the auction to choose from some 30 odd for sale! 

Have to say a big thanks to my good friend Ryo and vehicle exporter in Shinjuku (if you're reading this) for being so patient!  

Layth


----------



## alfcanada (Dec 8, 2007)

psd1 said:


> And it can be running if you wish...
> 
> Singapore huh...what was the "anti-car" tax to get it on the road?


The "anti-car" tax here is 110% of the declared price plus a Certificate to Operate the Vehicle plus Road Tax ... 

Assuming you buy a Premium edition for list price in Japan at about Yen8.4m, 

That would work out to a whopping:

1. Car Price: S$109k
2. Anti-Car Tax: S$120k
3. Certificate: S$15k
4. Road Tax: S$2.1k
5. Shipping: S$5k
Total: S$251k

That's excluding the dealership markups .. which run upwards of S$30k - S$50k for some ... 

OTR, the car is about S$300k for the permium edition .. or about GBP103k ... an M3 here costs S$330k and an F599 costs about S$1.1m!!


----------

